
GitHub down? - eljimmy
&quot;No server is currently available to service your request.<p>Sorry about that. Please try refreshing and contact us if the problem persists.&quot;
======
callmevlad
Yep, even the status page is down:
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/) (Edit: Looks like
it's back up.)

No updates yet on their Twitter status account:
[https://twitter.com/@githubstatus](https://twitter.com/@githubstatus)

Edit: 10:21 PDT Error rates are subsiding. (And github.com no longer showing
unicorn for me.)

~~~
lorenzhs
Status page works for me, but shows a rather dire picture:
[https://4z2.de/github_down.png](https://4z2.de/github_down.png) (it hasn't
been updated). The main site is down here, too.

------
aram
Seems to be back up; it was down just a few minutes for me.

------
nv-vn
Is there any points to making these threads? So far it's been <10 minutes of
downtime. Not a big deal at all. If it's a few hours then I'd consider these
appropriate, but for real... this downtime is tiny so far.

~~~
DanielStraight
I flag every single "is down" post that I see. Anyone who cares already knows.
Anyone who can supply inside information is (hopefully) too busy fixing it to
comment on an HN thread.

Websites, even massively popular ones, go down from time to time. Unless there
is a post-mortem with interesting technical reasons for the outage, there is
nothing to be gained from talking about it. If you need further evidence, just
read the comments on this thread. It's just a bunch of "me too" posts. Or
reposts of information sources that anyone who cares about the outage already
knows how to access.

~~~
eljimmy
Touché.

------
esnard
Yes, it is.
[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=github](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=github)

EDIT: "We're investigating a high number of errors."
[https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/711965206029725697](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/711965206029725697)

------
shashwat986
Back up. [https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

------
rargulati
HN feature request: Polls (with a separate section on the site to not pollute
main news thread).

~~~
yeukhon
\+ 1. PLEASE.

------
numlocked
I can get to the status page now, and it's showing 0% app server availability.
Yikes!

------
bertan
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/) now operational but
does not show any problem?!

~~~
bertan
"We're investigating a high number of errors."

------
Rhapso
status page is down for me too.
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

------
yarrel
The pitfalls of centralizing a distributed system.

------
erichurkman
They must be busy watching the Apple event.

------
lossolo
Again, EU down also. Whatching at github I appreciate engineering in services
like Google, that never failed me.

------
ZoeZoeBee
Yep, seeing a Unicorn instead of repository, might have to go outside and
enjoy the weather for a bit.

------
tristor
Yep, it looks like most people haven't noticed because they're watching the
Apple Keynote.

------
maxpert
Time to move your Git projects, they hired an engineer doing bad commits :P

------
lossolo
Hehe, Thread was posted 6 minutes ago and already 83 points, 44 comments.

------
dajohnson89
Yep, down for me as well.

~~~
dajohnson89
Back up

------
brown9-2
Yes on US east coast, started about 5 minutes ago

------
aub3bhat
Yes in NY. Cannot even access the status page.

------
orangepenguin
It's back.

------
jnardiello
Italy, too. Pretty much down globally.

------
tomw1808
Somebody will get a lot of upvotes :)

------
Spendar89
Didn't this just happen?

------
haldean
Yup.

Edit: nope.

------
jonbarker
Down for me as well.

------
subie
Down for me as well.

------
gulbrandr
Down in Paris too.

------
shashwat986
Down in India too.

------
nanory
It's back.

------
toufique
It's back.

------
beetleman
Yes in Poland

------
adriancooney
Ireland too.

------
maerten
Down indeed

------
mcintyre1994
UK: up now

------
torx
!down

------
hybridknight
Yep

------
rargulati
Yep

------
squeral
UK as well

------
lukevers
Yep

Edit: It's back now

------
lexnay
yup

